# american soda fountain co.



## Trying not to break it (Sep 1, 2008)

hi everyone,   this is one of my new favorite bottles.  embossed down frt. american soda fountain co,  the only information i have found so far is in ref to a legal deal from 1902,  where the co. located in boston, mass. sue to get payment for soda fountain equipment.   possible a syrup bottle?  thanks for looking,  inf. appreciated.  rhona


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 1, 2008)

sorry Rhona, I'm no help.[/align]Tis a neat looking bottle in any case.[/align]


----------



## morbious_fod (Sep 1, 2008)

Rhona go to the Books section of Google and search "American Soda Fountain Company Boston" and you will find quite a bit of info on the company which was actually a New Jersey company in 1901.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 1, 2008)

hi charlie and morbious,  thanks for looking and the link.  the picture dosn't do it justice.  ever so offten i hit a wrong bottom on my camera and it has an off white color[].  i hit something again sometime and it will return to normal.   rhona


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 1, 2008)

very nice crisp looking bottle. looks to be in super condition.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 2, 2008)

hi john,  thanks for looking,  it had a little stain when i got it,  but it cleaned up real nice.    rhona


----------



## celerycola (Sep 4, 2008)

This bottle comes in three sizes. The American Soda Fountain Company was one of the largest fountain and bottlers supply houses in the US. It was formed about 1900 by a merger of four well-established firms: Tufts of Boston, Lippincott of Philadelphia, Matthews of New York, and Hartt of Chicago. By 1902 they had added offices in Denver, St. Louis, Atlanta, Baltimore, and San Francisco. Their competitors referred to this firm as "the Soda Trust."

 The firm manufactured and sold fountain, carbonating and bottling machinery and almost everything else needed for a soda fountain or bottling plant. A large part of their business was producing flavors and extracts along with labels, signs, etc. to promote them.

 The label below is one of eighteen flavors featured in a 1902 ad in the National Bottlers Gazette.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 7, 2008)

I found one of those in the creek years ago when I was a teenager starting to collect bottles.  Always liked it, but gave it away to another beginner a few years ago.  Really neat piece.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Sep 9, 2008)

hi dennis and sandchip,  thanks for looking and all the information.  is this a some what uncommon bottle?  this is such a cool bottle.   rhona


----------



## celerycola (Sep 9, 2008)

Rhona, I rarely see one at a show or on fleabay. 

 They don't go for much I guess because people don't know where they're from. I would love to see one with a label on it.

 Dennis


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2008)

Great bottle Rhona.  Cleaned up super nice.   I'll get my nose on some info


----------

